# Doggie wipes vs Baby wipes?



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has ever used baby wipes on their dog instead of wipes made for dogs? I have only used the wipes made specifically for dogs but they are so expensive & am wondering if anyone has used the wipes made for human babies which are so much cheaper? I only use the wipes for my dog when there is a 'pooptastrophie' and I need to clean the hair in the area around my dogs anus due to a clingy poop making the hair around it dirty. This happens occasionally even though I keep the hair in that area trimmed short. I wouldn't mind saving money by using baby wipes & wondering if the organic baby wipes might be safe to use on a dog? I only use wipes on the hair & not on my dogs skin.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I have always used the baby wipes ....unscented ones for sensitive skin and have never had a problem. I wipe him every time he poops.


----------



## Cindy L. (Jun 21, 2015)

I agree the doggie wipes are expensive; I use unscented baby wipes and never had a problem.


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback & glad to hear some of you have used the ones for babies with no problems, I think I'll try the unscented hypo allergenic ones!


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

I used both baby wipes and doggie wipes. 
Baby wipes are a bit oily (moisturizers) and the doggie wipes evaporate very quickly.

Now every time Sophie poops, I just use 1 square of toilet paper (regardless if any poo residue or not). Saves a ton of $ and there's a smaller impact on the environment. 

Cooking her meals and trimming her perineal area short, Sophie has never had any "danglers" or "hangers".


----------



## 4furkidsmom (Nov 29, 2009)

Cosco baby wipes buy in bulk


----------



## LOVE_BABY (May 5, 2015)

4furkidsmom said:


> Cosco baby wipes buy in bulk


 I see why you would need to buy in 'bulk' lol I see the photo of your 'pack' --so cute!


----------



## Ashley21 (May 2, 2012)

I like Water Wipes for babies.


----------

